
Forever young: The hidden age discrimination scandal in the tech industry - carmenbr
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/06/29/forever-young-hidden-age-discrimination-scandal-tech-industry/
======
sombragris
Paywalled!

~~~
carmenbr
Yes, unfortunately it is. Shall I remove the post?

